# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool 1.49 Added MTk6737,MTK5601 Androidwear, SPD Direct Pac Reading !!!

## mohamed73

CS-Tool 1.49 Added MTk6737,MTK5601 Androidwear, SPD Direct Pac Reading !!!  Added MTK6737  
* Read Info
* Read android Properties
* Read Factory FW (Scatter)
* Write Factory FW (Scatter) *** Scatter Options
**** Upgrade
**** Download + Rebuild Partition table
**** Erase All + Download Repartiton table
* Repair Imei in Bootmode
* Repair Imei in Meta mode
* Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
* Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
* Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
* Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
* Reset FRP ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
* Reset Google Reset Protection
* Read phone Book
* Read Contacts Book  Added MTK2601 AndroidWear 
* Read Info
* Read android Properties
* Read Factory FW (Scatter)
* Write Factory FW (Scatter) *** Scatter Options
**** Upgrade
**** Download + Rebuild Partition table
**** Erase All + Download Repartiton table
* Reset FileSystem   Added SPD 7731C 
* Read Info
* Read android Properties
* Read Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Factory FW (Pac Format)
*** Pac Writing Options
**** Download + Rebuild Partition table
* Format Phone
* Repair Imei in Bootmode
* Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
* Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)  Added SPD SC5735C 
* Read Info
* Read android Properties
* Read Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Factory FW (Pac Format)
*** Pac Writing Options **** Download + Rebuild Partition table
* Format Phone
* Repair Imei in Bootmode
* Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
* Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X) 
SPD Direct Pac FW Reading
SC7731 - Added New Boot
SC7731 - Improved Partition System
SC8830 - Improved Direct Pac Reading
SC9830 - Improved Direct Pac Flashing 
  Code:
 CS-Tool Block the Cards Who are doing Against CSTool Terms of Services Better Avoid using CS-Tool dongle in your computer , if still your computer installed with such softwares  any sniffing usb monitor any usb sharing any usb trace any usb data protocol recorders any debugging tool  if you such of software , will be blocked , cannot be unblocked , we are not responsible for it 
Download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Another Hot Updates On the way *    *More Interesting Pre News*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 Here is 4shered link for peoples who face problem on direct support 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Best Regards Raza400

----------

